# AZ Challenge 2014 - Who do you want to see?



## Nick (Jun 2, 2014)

Hey guys, 

Well I've been crazy busy at work for the past few weeks but I"m just coming out of it now, I think. Anyway, I'd like to run the AZ Challenge again for the next few months. However, I overwhelmed myself last year with too many resorts and ended up failing at getting them all to deliver - partially my fault for just not being able to handle 20+ challenges running. 

As a result, I"m trying to generate an initial list of who you might be interested in hearing from this year. For those of you new to AlpineZone, the Challenge (http://www.alpinezone.com/skiing/challenge/) is basically a moderated Q&A between forum members and ski resort management or marketing teams. In years past we have had all kinds of resorts participate. 

So, let's line them up. Who do you want to hear from? Once we get a list, I will run a poll and we can pull maybe the top 10 or so resorts out and reach out to them to verify they will participate. 

I know we already have buy-in from Hunter Mountain. 

Cast your votes!


----------



## Bostonian (Jun 2, 2014)

Hmmm...

I would love to see the following five (heavy on the NH Ski resorts):

1. Magic (Always good to follow up on them.  Management is great there)
2. Waterville (I would love to hear about how the expansion of terrain is going)
3. Ragged  (Again expansion related - hearing about their current status would be good)
4. Wildcat (An update on their snow making installation/upgrade would be nice)
5. Gunstock (my home mountain of course!)


----------



## xwhaler (Jun 2, 2014)

Mtns I'd like to see run---realize that some of these are probably too small/too limited in their geographic scope or maybe the past few AZ challenges have vetted out the majority of the Q+A's.

*Whaleback*: Like to see how the non-profit structure is working for them, and specifically on capital improvement efforts.
*Magic*: Because we all love Magic and are interested in what is next for them.
*Saddleback*: The mtn is for sale, they just sold 1800 acres of forest land and I think everyone wants to know when the double gets replaced.
*Wildcat*: seems with the new snowmaking investment and their new goal of being a major early/late season player some good discussion could result.
*QBurke*: If only to clarify/dispel all the rumors that have been dominating AZ!
*Black Mtn of ME*: I had a great time here last yr on  an epic powder day. They have some really cool glades and the $15 ticket price is hard to beat. Its relatively small and in the middle of nowhere so not much is talked about them on AZ.
*Cannon: *My favorite NH mtn...would be cool hearing about more plans for Mittersill and other long term goals.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 2, 2014)

Cranmore - interested in hearing about their base area expansion and if there is an skiing expansion on the horizon to go with it.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jun 2, 2014)

I like to hear how Bolton Valley is making out. Very little talk about them on the net.


----------



## Tin (Jun 2, 2014)

Magic


----------



## hammer (Jun 2, 2014)

In no particular order...

Magic
Whaleback
Pats Peak
Crotched
Wildcat
Wachusett


----------



## Nick (Jun 2, 2014)

Thanks guys, keep 'em coming! 

Last time we ran it some of the smaller mountains only accumulated a handful of questions - that's OK if that's the case, but I do want to have at least a few substantial good things to bring to the table for each resort. 

Also, if you guys want anything else ski related, let me know and I can pursue it, like manufacturers or associations (we did Ski Vermont last year, I think).


----------



## hammer (Jun 2, 2014)

Nick said:


> Thanks guys, keep 'em coming!
> 
> Last time we ran it some of the smaller mountains only accumulated a handful of questions - that's OK if that's the case, but I do want to have at least a few substantial good things to bring to the table for each resort.
> 
> Also, if you guys want anything else ski related, let me know and I can pursue it, like manufacturers or associations (we did Ski Vermont last year, I think).


Forgot about associations...if you could get SkiNH to participate that would be good.


----------



## yeggous (Jun 2, 2014)

I think the first three are obvious for everyone here. From there I can see where the controversy begins.

1) Wildcat
2) Burke
3) The Balsams
4) Cranmore. I'd also like to hear about their expansion plans.
5) Bretton Woods. They've moved towards unique business model (at least in New England). Several multi-area pass partnerships, giving away season passes to kids, very friendly to the local ski clubs. They are delivering a great product and experience, but it has generated some less than pleasant Vermont-like features: lift lines and food / beverage prices.


----------



## Edd (Jun 2, 2014)

Saddleback. Unless I've been missing out on press releases, they've gone dark for some time. 

I'd like to hear where they're at with the sale and replacing the dreaded Rangeley double.


----------



## ss20 (Jun 2, 2014)

Powder Ridge- What they're doing to solve last year's problems and what their future plans are (not just ski related).
Mount Snow- Update on West Lake and Carinthia projects.  How has EB-5 has been working for them?  What's up with the Grand Summit Express?  
Catamount- How far are they with the new timeshare club thing.  What are some of the details with their relationship and Berkshire Mountain Club (ie, who owns what, who's responsible for what, who/how is this being funded, ect.)


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 2, 2014)

Plattekill when will new snowmaking pond be used.

Catamount will newer snowmaking guns be coming soon?


----------



## boston_e (Jun 2, 2014)

Killington / Pico
Whaleback
Pats Peak
Cranmore


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jun 3, 2014)

Snow Ridge


----------



## VTKilarney (Jun 4, 2014)

1) Burke
2) Whaleback
3) Wildcat
4) Jay Peak


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jun 4, 2014)

I second catamount


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 4, 2014)

Burke
Cannon
Sugarbush
Jay
Sunday River
Killington
Sugarloaf


----------



## Nick (Jun 5, 2014)

Thanks guys. I'm going to start pulling a list together and reaching out. Have any to add, please keep 'em coming.


----------



## xlr8r (Jun 5, 2014)

Stratton (Now that I am a pass holder there, interested in future plans)
Sugarbush (would like to hear about how they are approaching this year after last year's chairlift mess)
Killington (Status of future plans, lift upgrades, and how the Park City lawsuit affects them)
Ragged (Pinnacle Peak plans)


----------



## ss20 (Jun 5, 2014)

Nick said:


> Thanks guys. I'm going to start pulling a list together and reaching out. Have any to add, please keep 'em coming.



Could we see a copy of said list?


----------



## Savemeasammy (Jun 6, 2014)

Whaleback would be a great choice.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buellski (Jun 6, 2014)

Whaleback
Ragged


----------



## Nick (Jun 6, 2014)

ss20 said:


> Could we see a copy of said list?



Yes, I'll update this thread with it.


----------



## Quietman (Jun 6, 2014)

Okemo: Rumor on skilift.org has the Northstar express being replaced by a LP bubble six pack and the Northstar going to Sunapee to replace the sunbowl quad.


----------



## dlague (Jun 6, 2014)

Balsams (plans to expand the ski area when it opens again)
Cannon (to set the record straight that the cost for Cannon is not taxpayer based)
Burke (this is obvious)
Whaleback (now that they have a three plan - what is it)
Saddleback (for visibility)
Jay Peak (West Bowl plans)
Ragged (Pinnical Peak expansion and Spear Mountain chair)
Bolton Valley (They almost closed down/sold what are the future plans)


----------



## buellski (Jun 6, 2014)

Quietman said:


> Okemo: Rumor on skilift.org has the Northstar express being replaced by a LP bubble six pack and the Northstar going to Sunapee to replace the sunbowl quad.



Interesting. My kids hate the sunbowl quad because it is so slow. However, I've been told they run it slower than necessary to keep traffic down on the slopes. A hsq over there would certainly make my kids happy, but I wonder what it will do to traffic on the hill.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 6, 2014)

buellski said:


> Interesting. My kids hate the sunbowl quad because it is so slow. However, I've been told they run it slower than necessary to keep traffic down on the slopes. A hsq over there would certainly make my kids happy, but I wonder what it will do to traffic on the hill.



I've heard this before about the lift. Fwiw it was struck by lightning and needed a (rush) new drive in 2005. I've heard that this is a reason for why it is slow. 

As to HSQ: not much terrain over there really. Only a couple reliable routes down IIRC.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 6, 2014)

nGore how iforget about them.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jun 7, 2014)

Will Smuggs ever install a new lift anywhere on the mountain?


----------



## gmcunni (Jul 3, 2014)

in light of recent news MAGIC has to jump to the top of the list.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Jul 3, 2014)

gmcunni said:


> in light of recent news MAGIC has to jump to the top of the list.



+1


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jul 3, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> +1
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Okay what did I miss?


----------



## Abubob (Jul 4, 2014)

Aside from Tom Barker - the man of the hour at Magic ... I'm wondering what plans there are to "reconnect" the lodges at Jay to the slopes.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 5, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Okay what did I miss?



That's what we're all trying to figure out.....


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Nick (Jul 9, 2014)

I agree with Magic. OK guys here is the list so far with votes. I'm going to reach out to the Top 10 on here to start today. 


Whaleback6Wildcat5Burke5Magic4Ragged4Jay Peak4Saddleback3Cannon3Cranmore3Catamount3Killington3Bolton Valley2Pats Peak2Sugarbush2Waterville1Gunstock1Black Mt / ME1Crotched1Wachusett1SkiNH1The Balsams1Bretton Woods1Powder Ridge1Mount Snow1Plattekill1Pico1Snow Ridge1Sunday River1Sugarloaf1Stratton1Okemo1Balsams1Gore1Smugglers Notch1


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jul 9, 2014)

I'd also like to see MRG. They threw out possible plans for snowmaking improvements at the end of this year and I'd like to hear if they have made any decisions for the future.


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Jul 9, 2014)

Here's my picks:

1.  Burke
2.  Killington/Pico
3.  Magic
4.  Whaleback
5.  Jay Peak
6.  Saddleback
7.  Black Mountain of Maine
8.  Sugarloaf
9.  Sunday River
10. The Balsams

Bonus: Wildcat


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jul 9, 2014)

James Niehues


----------



## bobbutts (Jul 9, 2014)

I vote for not Cannon.  People here can't handle discussing it and it always turns into a waste of time flamefest.


----------



## Highway Star (Jul 9, 2014)

John Cumming.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 9, 2014)

Highway Star said:


> John Cumming.



Very funny!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 9, 2014)

bobbutts said:


> I vote for not Cannon.  People here can't handle discussing it and it always turns into a waste of time flamefest.



Everyone here but one or two folks can discuss it. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## bobbutts (Jul 10, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


> Everyone here but one or two folks can discuss it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 10, 2014)

bobbutts said:


> View attachment 12956



You just proved my point with regards to one person...


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Jul 11, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> Will Smuggs ever install a new lift anywhere on the mountain?



Can't see this happening anytime soon. I thought this past season there was discussion on the forum about this and if I recall Smuggs had no immediate plans to upgrade.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 11, 2014)

Huck_It_Baby said:


> Can't see this happening anytime soon. I thought this past season there was discussion on the forum about this and if I recall Smuggs had no immediate plans to upgrade.



I thought we discussed an Act 250 application at least three years ago that showed them installing a Six-Pack on Sterling?  I guess that is not happening anytime soon.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jul 11, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


> I thought we discussed an Act 250 application at least three years ago that showed them installing a Six-Pack on Sterling?  I guess that is not happening anytime soon.



They re-painted all the lifts last summer including Sterling (chairs & towers). Judging by what it cost Magic to re-paint the red chair several years ago I'd imagine it wasn't cheap to do. Why would they spend that kind of money if they had intentions of replacing the lift soon?


----------



## steamboat1 (Jul 11, 2014)

Back on topic. With all the development going on at Stowe both on & off the mountain I'd love to hear their future plans.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 11, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> They re-painted all the lifts last summer including Sterling (chairs & towers). Judging by what it cost Magic to re-paint the red chair several years ago I'd imagine it wasn't cheap to do. Why would they spend that kind of money if they had intentions of replacing the lift soon?



Yeah...more indications that they scrapped the plan.

Stowe would be a good one.  Historically we had a hard time getting anyone from there to respond.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Jul 11, 2014)

Highway Star said:


> John Cumming.



What I came to post.  I'd love to hear him answer some Killington and non-Killington questions.   With his recent "public relations" push to be more visible and plea his case, he might be available.


----------



## dlague (Jul 11, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


> Yeah...more indications that they scrapped the plan.
> 
> Stowe would be a good one.  Historically we had a hard time getting anyone from there to respond.



Stowe is too high on their horses to spend time here!


----------



## Skimaine (Jul 16, 2014)

In no particular order:

Sugarloaf 

Big Squaw - it would be interesting to hear from this grass roots community movement.  They could also use some love.

Camden Snow Bowl - New to them lift, snow making, new lodge.

Whiteface

Gore


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jul 16, 2014)

+1 on Big Squaw. I think everyone is wondering what their long term plans are


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 16, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> +1 on Big Squaw. I think everyone is wondering what their long term plans are



I'd hope that they would be able to open the summit.


----------



## Nick (Jul 16, 2014)

Cool guys  thanks. Will continue to add to the list. Emails going out this week. It's slow but I'm making forward progress, hopefully by next week we can have a few challenges up & running.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jul 16, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


> I'd hope that they would be able to open the summit.



I'd like to know if that lift is FUBAR'ed or can be fixed.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jul 16, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> I'd like to know if that lift is FUBAR'ed or can be fixed.



It would be sad if that were the case considering how old it is.


----------



## Skimaine (Jul 16, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> I'd like to know if that lift is FUBAR'ed or can be fixed.



Likely FUBAR'd.  Heard a few years ago that during the last attempt to get it back in service (working on sheave trains and such) they discovered major deterioration in the footings to the towers and they halted further efforts.  It would be a great question for the community group.  I learned to ski there and would love to ski the upper mountain again.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jul 20, 2014)

I'm more interested in smaller places, because the big guys you can typically find some info on:

1) Bolton Valley
2) Plattekill
3) Gore 

For a larger player, I think Jay Peak is interesting simply because they currently have about 101 moving parts, etc..


----------



## doublediamond (Jul 21, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


> I'd hope that they would be able to open the summit.



That's in their long-term (5-year) plans.  They need to raise a lot to finish paying for their 3 new-to-them fan guns and to make snow on what they have before they can consider moving on up to the summit.


----------



## twinplanx (Jul 21, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> James Niehues



That would be awesome!

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## Quietman (Jul 21, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> I'm more interested in smaller places, because the big guys you can typically find some info on:



1) Mt Abram
2) Black Mtn of Maine
3) Crotched


----------



## dlague (Jul 21, 2014)

Did we miss any resorts?  Nick - looking like anyone you can get will suffice.


.......


----------



## Nick (Aug 7, 2014)

OK guys. After a long delay I have sent out emails this morning to the Top 10 on our list. 

Stay tuned for responses. I'm sure I'll have at least  1 or 2 resorts up before the week is over


----------



## Smellytele (Aug 7, 2014)

What were the top 10?


----------



## Nick (Aug 7, 2014)

Whaleback6Wildcat5Burke5Magic4Ragged4Jay Peak4Saddleback3Cannon3Cranmore3Catamount3




.... depending on response I will pull in some others as well. I know Killington, Mt Snow, Sugarloaf, Sugarbush are usually pretty popular also. 

Just got the "in" from Jay Peak and Saddleback so those are going up now. 

I'm trying not to do what I did last year which is overstretch myself and ultimately get nothing done


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 7, 2014)

I'm guessing there was no response from Stowe as usual?


----------



## Nick (Aug 7, 2014)

They weren't on my top 10 list. I also just sent out emails this morning  

But; I don't know if Stowe has ever been in the challenge. I'll have to dig around and take a look. I have a lot of website work to do in the next 3 - 4 weeks before the fall really kicks in. My to-do list is HUGE.


----------



## darent (Aug 7, 2014)

would like to find out about the Ski Vermont offerings before they are sold out, get tight with those guys so we can get a heads up.also what is going on at Sugarloaf this coming year


----------



## yeggous (Aug 9, 2014)

darent said:


> would like to find out about the Ski Vermont offerings before they are sold out, get tight with those guys so we can get a heads up.also what is going on at Sugarloaf this coming year



I think they go on sale October 1 every year.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## DJAK (Aug 11, 2014)

Whatever area ya'll really want, but says no, just send the questions to me and I'll provide grade A non-speak answers which can substitute. Or since STE tends to be an occasional topic.


----------



## dlague (Aug 11, 2014)

yeggous said:


> I think they go on sale October 1 every year.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app



Yup - that is when I bought mine!


----------

